# Old ASPC/AMHR Journal Issues Available at Show's Silent Auction



## ahrobertspony (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's an opportunity for those who like ASPC/AMHR History: About 50 years worth of old Journals haven been put on the silent auction at this weekend's Central States Four Star Event in central Illinois. Show management is willing to take text message bids from those not at the competition. Check out the details and learn how to place your bid in the article on Society Pony Online...

http://www.societypo...d-only.html#_=_


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 28, 2013)

ahrobertspony -

Do you know if they sold?

Do you know of others? I'm still trying to locate some from the years I wasn't a member thru the late 90s early 2000s. And even earlier, too. Have a bunch of the "little ones" from the 60s...


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 28, 2013)

Go look on the Little Horse Barn Auction there are a lot of magazines there for sale. Look up at top of page for link to get there.


----------



## ahrobertspony (Jun 28, 2013)

Some of these Journals sold, but not old of them. Those that have sold helped benefit Central States Pony Assoc ... one of the country's very oldest, longest running local clubs. The ones that did not sell were taken by the ASPC's Trainers' Committee. I believe they will be auctioned this fall at convention during the Trainer's auction following the banquet. In that scenario, they will benefit the youth & ammy awards that the ASPC/AMHR/ASPR Trainers Committee sponsors.


----------

